# Rotary Rake - Tractor hook up



## Peevee (Dec 8, 2011)

I've decided to buy a single rotary rake. I currently use a 9 ft moco in a couple of smaller fields (about 15 acres each) and would like to make a wider initial swath, say 6-7 ft. for better drying. I'll then use the rotary to put into a fluffed up windrow. I cut the hay travelling in a spiral on the field and the turns get tighter as I move to the centre. A 3 pth rake is cheaper and makes more sense economically given the small amount of hay I put up ( 1 cut only) but I was wondering how this would perform, especially on the corners. They do have a swivel option so the rake would better follow the tractor.
3 pth versions are rare here (Alberta). I wonder why.
Looking for input.
Thanks


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a 3 point Kuhn single rotary rake. I like it quite a bit. It does it's job. Though I don't cut hay the way you do. It wouldn't work very well to cut that way for baling or stacking the hay here. I cut 3 rounds for small bales 4 rounds for large balers around the edge of the field then just go back and forth.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't think the corners would a problem. The worst that you would have to do is pick the rake up and may be drive over one windrow if you have heavy hay. You could make a full circle left hand turn and be headed in the same direction as a right turn. In triangular fields I have to do this with a pull type single rotary rake.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I've owned a three point hitch rake that did not pivot at the hitch and it was not very user friendly in corners. Like any other 3pt hitch implement, they don't follow like a trailer type implement. I have a Kuhn 300 gm(it is 3pt hitch also) rake now that works alot better and trails like a dream. Probably you don't see many of these rakes because they are smaller than most people want anymore due to weight on the back of the tractor and so on. I do like the way that rake works, but it is smaller than I want most of the time.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The reason that you don't see many 3pt rotray rakes is that they are harder to hook up (wow, like a minute difference), and the big deal is that to get a decent sized one, it's going to require a bigger tractor than most guys have to rake hay. Like Toyes Hill said - the rake he has is smaller than he wants most of the time. We have 1 3pt rake yet, and it takes about 85-90 hp to be able to pick it up and be stable - a nice sized rake is a lot of weight, and it hangs out the back of the tractor pretty far.

Rodney


----------



## Peevee (Dec 8, 2011)

Many thanks, Gents, for all your comments. All very good points. I'm inclined to pursue a used 3pth type as I have an 80 HP tractor I could use with it. I've used 3 pth rakes ( 2 wheel Vicon and a side delivery type) and they left wet clumps in the corners. To avoid the wet spots and "roping' I now use a window inverter, which I like. But it doesn't fluff up the windrow and the swath remains relatively tight. I think the rotary rake would be a nice addition and speed up drying. 
Thanks to all again.


----------

